# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  لیست تو در تو در استیمول

## x3ct@yahoo.com

سلام ، چطور یک لیست رو که حاوی یک لیست دیگه هست رو توی استیمول سافت نمایش بدیم ؟ 



public class OrderLogsViewModel
    {
	    public int? Id { get; set; }
	    public string UserName { get; set; }


	    public List<ViewModel.LogsViewModel> OrderLogViewModels { get; set; }
	}


کد بالا به استیمول پاس داده میشه ، از طریق Bussines_Object ها فیلد UserName نمایش داده میشه در استیمول اما لیست OrderLogViewModels رو نمیتونم نمایش بدم ...

----------


## fakhravari

باید با ریلیشن انجام دهید یا گروه بندی

----------

